# Leather dye stain on white dress shirt



## Coater (Jul 5, 2010)

So, color from my black leather gloves rubbed off on my white dress shirt's cuffs for some reason. Is there any way to get the stains out or is the shirt ruined forever? The shirt is made of 100% cotton.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

My friend

I assume an older stain not recent
obvious advice you can use bleach in one wash. my advice if little obvious on the cuff use hydrogen peroxide and dabb at the stained areas. apply this with wash cloth an rub into the stain . give it a shot nothing to lose it gets blood most stains for me.Put hydrogen peroxide on wash cloth and with your finger tip tip it out Get blood put so give a shot


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

sorry bout spelling long story After you rub with above wash shirt with half of recommended bleach for one wash and do small wash for the one shirt to prevent any yellowing I think you will be fine later go giants go duke


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

That is the sort of thing I might take to my dry cleaner. Although I'm not in the habit of dry cleaning my dress shirts, stains and marks such as your dye are often easily removed by the chemical process.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen/Checkerboard

Use your "gray matter" checkerboard. What do you think I suggested!!

1. H202 Hydrogen Peroxide
or
2. NA hypocholorite with NaClo Chlorox!

Thats what they will use at the cleaners. DRY Cleaning, will not get it out "chemically."

It is dry cleaning.

H202 is an old wives fix.
Works for blood in the ER.
Give it a try.
Good luck
Jimmy


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Super Bowl Sunday and of course Duke on at 3!

Got me worried about your shirt.
Step one Take hydorgen peroxide and apply to a wash cloth at the fingertip wheer you wiill be rubbing with.
Rub the areas hard to get stain out.
Then get the instructions for a small wash with cholorox. Take half of the recommende instructions for a small wash and wash the shirt.
You can use bleach on a white shirt. Half the strength. Bleach is for whites!
You will have suggestion of a very, very faint yellow to the area stained.It may improve very nicely, but give it a shot.
It will not be white like the rest of your shirt.
The hydrogen peroxide will get the stain out.
Give it a shot.
I have been there!!
Good Luck kid

Nice day
Jimmy


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Also sorry you can use acetone.
Use your wife or girlfriends fingernail polish remover. This has acetone in it .Will not be able to buy acetone anymore.Same instructions as above my friend ok nice day Go Giants Go Duke


----------



## aluminiumfish (Feb 19, 2009)

I had a customer with a pale Theory skirt with a thin leather trim for drycleaning last week .It was light coloured but the thin waist trim was black.It bled all over the light load in the dry machine over many items.
It all came out.
Peroxide in the washing seems sensible for home users.In drycleaning..acetone and flushing with solvents worked eventually and perfectly.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

You could give this a try:

*STAIN DEVILS[SUP]®[/SUP] #3 - INK & CRAYON
*
Usually found in supermarkets, Walmart, Target, Home Depot, etc.

*EDIT:* I did not see that you are in Finland. Not sure where you could find it over there, but you can order online.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Shameless plug: Alternatively, you could buy a new shirt ... or six.


----------

